# Jonesboro area



## megamahr (Mar 2, 2017)

Found in Jonesboro area on Sunday, 4/9/17. This was about 3 hours searching in a new area. 44 total, 2.2 pounds. Checking a few old hotspots this weekend to see if we can find more. Good luck, hunters.


----------



## mushroomcommander (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## megamahr (Mar 2, 2017)

Went out to the same area as last weekend and found old morels, none new, but not surprised as it hasn't rained in the area. But we DID find a great addition to Easter dinner tonight. 14 pounds of pheasants!


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mega, how do you prepare those? In the past, I've only cut the outer section off because the inside seemed too bitter.


----------



## megamahr (Mar 2, 2017)

For the smaller ones (size of your palm or smaller) I peel the top "paper" layer of the cap off, trim off the fat part of the stem, rinse the underside with the sink sprayer and use a butter knife to scrape out all of the spores, squeeze between 2 pans to get as much liquid as you can out, and slice thin. For the bigger ones, I use kitchen shears to cut off an inch to an inch and a half of the outside of the cap and throw away the rest, and follow the same procedure as the small ones. Peel, rinse, squeeze, and slice thin. It's normal to have to throw away half or more of your haul, unless you enjoy chewing on the leather part of the Dryad's saddle  Saute in butter over low heat with some salt until all the water is cooked out and they start to brown. Use the same way you would in any dish that calls for mushrooms. Enjoy!


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds about the way I've prepared them. Sautee is definitely the way to go! I've mixed them in with chicken and asparagus before as well. Really an overlooked shroom that not many have tried.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

My Polish-immigrant Great Uncle used to make some very tasty "pickles" with them.
Just another of those recipes i wish i had enough sense to beg for when it was available.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

megamahr said:


> Went out to the same area as last weekend and found old morels, none new, but not surprised as it hasn't rained in the area. But we DID find a great addition to Easter dinner tonight. 14 pounds of pheasants!


Crap I seen a lot of them but walked right past


----------

